

How a Silly Phone for Teens Reveals Microsoft's Plan for Us All - DMiner
http://gizmodo.com/5547676/

======
drivebyacct
All of my email is in Gmail, contacts in Google Contacts, text messages in
Google Voice.

Google beat them. Once the new Market launches with music and music sync, it
won't batter what MS is doing.

